
Reopened Theme Parks Ban Screaming on Roller Coasters - Reedx
https://www.wsj.com/articles/reopened-theme-parks-ban-screaming-on-roller-coasters-riders-are-howling-11594222278
======
pluto9
This seems like banning laughter at a comedy club. If this is necessary, maybe
they shouldn't be open at all.

~~~
mycall
That would be great idea. $100 show to watch comedy, but free if found you
don't laugh.

